# Your Rave Product!!!



## ebonyannette (Oct 3, 2006)

What product do you dark skinned lovelies rave about
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## aziza (Oct 4, 2006)

I keep trying to tell ya'll...NARS Taj Mahal blush is the ish!!! I would pass em' out to all you dark-skinned beauties if I could. Orange looks so good on us. It would fabulous on you ebonyannette(NW55 right?) Take a trip to Sephora or another store that carries NARS and play! My next purchase is going to be Exhibit A 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Taj Mahal





Exhibit A


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 4, 2006)

Girl I am soo there!!! Next paycheck I am all about Taj Mahal!


----------



## erica_1020 (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine would be MAC Amberlights eyeshadow I get many compliments when I wear it---NC45  
I don't have a Sephora or NARS near me but I really wanna try that Taj Mahal


----------



## lsperry (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks SumtingSweet....I'm went ebonyannette -- I'm ordering Taj Mahal and Exhibit A from Sephora or Nars website this week!! I use MAC's format and sweet-as-cocoa blushes; but they just lack something!!! I've seen NARS blushes on their website, and have heard so much about their orgasm blush [I think it'll be too light for me]....but I'm reluctant to trust any colors on my screen. But these look like they're the "orange" I'm looking for.....Can't wait to try them!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

^ I see on Sephora.com that Make Up Forever has a couple of intersting orange blushes too, one is Tangerine and the other is Salmon Pink but it looks like it has orange undertones. 
I wonder if they have it in the stores Im gonna swoop by there on my lunch and see  : )


----------



## lsperry (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_^ I see on Sephora.com that Make Up Forever has a couple of intersting orange blushes too, one is Tangerine and the other is Salmon Pink but it looks like it has orange undertones. 
I wonder if they have it in the stores Im gonna swoop by there on my lunch and see  : )_

 
If you buy it, please do a swatch!! Please!! Please!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if you don't like them, tell why.....


----------



## toby1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I keep trying to tell ya'll...NARS Taj Mahal blush is the ish!!! I would pass em' out to all you dark-skinned beauties if I could. Orange looks so good on us._

 
All right now I feel really bad I've had Taj Mahal for a year and have yet to try it!!  I just *ALWAYS* forget blush is it just me or does anyone else feel like their look is complete without it? :shrug:


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

OK here is the update

I went to Sephora on my lunch break and let me just tell you that I loooove Exhibit A!!! I tried the tiniest amount on and it gave me that "rosey from within" look that is sooo hard to achieve on dark skin.
Literally a dab will do you with Exhibit A. I cant wait for payday so I can buy it!!!

The other one I fell in love with is Make Up Forevers' Tangerine. This is gorgeous!!!! it blended right in, it gives more of a glow than color. AND its only $18!!!

So I will be going back for those two, I dont know how many orange blushes a girl needs but I am definately getting those two

Now Taj Mahal was good also probably better for those who are like a shade lighter than I am. I can see Exhibit A being waay to harsh for someone lighter but Taj Mahal would definately do the trick.

So hope this helps when I purchase it I will swatch it for ya!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 

 
_All right now I feel really bad I've had Taj Mahal for a year and have yet to try it!!  I just *ALWAYS* forget blush is it just me or does anyone else feel like their look is complete without it? :shrug:_

 
I never thought of blush as a necessity but it depends also on the coverage of your foundation. If you have a medium-full coverage foundation you take all the color out of our skin and end up looking a lil washed out. 
I am just now discovering the joys of blush. You dont really NEED it but it does kind of make your face look more healthy. Alot of darker women forgo (sp?) blush because its hard to find the right color. We dont want to look like Grace Jones and most MA's push the burgundy/maroon blush on darker people which I personally dont like. I like peachy/orangy blushes cause thats what I find makes me look healthy.


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_ have heard so much about their orgasm blush [I think it'll be too light for me_

 
You are totally right. Orgasm is very light. When i put it on, all i see is glitter. I am NC45/C7 by the way. You might also want to try crazed but that's on the pink side. As for Mac, you could try Foolish me, it looks very orange in the pan but it goes on very pretty. Gingerly is also nice but quite light, more of a daytime type of blush. HTH

As for my rave product, there is a tie between shooting star and improper copper ccb. i use both of them everyday.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 5, 2006)

^ OOh! I havent tried copper ccb yet. I have Bronze and I wear it all the time!!!!


----------



## aziza (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_OK here is the update

The other one I fell in love with is Make Up Forevers' Tangerine. This is gorgeous!!!! it blended right in, it gives more of a glow than color. AND its only $18!!!
_

 
Why did you have to relay the good news? Now I _have _to have it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was peepin' it on Sephora.com the other day but I wasn't sure. I'm glad Exhibit A worked for you! Yay! I can't wait till payday either.


----------



## aziza (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexypuma* 

 
_You are totally right. Orgasm is very light. When i put it on, all i see is glitter. I am NC45/C7 by the way. You might also want to try crazed but that's on the pink side. As for Mac, you could try Foolish me, it looks very orange in the pan but it goes on very pretty. Gingerly is also nice but quite light, more of a daytime type of blush. HTH

As for my rave product, there is a tie between shooting star and improper copper ccb. i use both of them everyday._

 
Orgasm is too light. Torrid is too light for me too (NW45) but Outlaw works just fine. Everyone has Improper Copper! i want to get that too...I'm going to be so broke


----------



## toby1 (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I never thought of blush as a necessity but it depends also on the coverage of your foundation. If you have a medium-full coverage foundation you take all the color out of our skin and end up looking a lil washed out._

 
Ok maybe that's why I don't think about blush I use very sheer foundation usually just a squirt of Select Tint that I then mix with a spritz or 2 of Burt's Bees Complexion Mist to sheer it out more


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_^ OOh! I havent tried copper ccb yet. I have Bronze and I wear it all the time!!!!_

 
You totally have to try improper copper! btw, i was in sephora this afternoon and i tried a few of the NARS blushes, I really liked taos, sin and mounia. As a matter of fact, i am getting taos and sin. will post a swatch in my gallery.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 15, 2006)

Astarte's Lipcolor #17 in Godiva.  It is gorgeous Mauve Bronze Shade.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 18, 2006)

^ where can you get Astarte from?


----------



## saj20052006 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Rave products*

Amber Lights, Goldmine, Swish, Flammable, Sushi Flower, Violet.  I absolutely have to have these shades at all times.  NW45


----------



## crashandburn (Oct 21, 2006)

Nars Sin, Nars Gina, MAC Blushbaby, MAC Mulch e/s, MAC Sophisto l/s

NC42 here.


----------



## AnjaNicole (Sep 10, 2011)

Nars Blushes, MAC blushes in Sweet as Cocoa, Dollymix, Fever, Devil, Rhubarb. MAC Currant lipliner. MAC Fresh Brew and Up the Amp lipsticks.


----------



## mekaboo (Sep 14, 2011)

For the Fall Im loving bright, matte blushes, such as Nars Exhibit A and bright matte lips


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes NARS orgasm & MAC Springsheen were the biggest letdown 
  	My secret weapon is MAC Coral (PRO color) eyeshadow used as a blush


----------



## treesmile (Sep 15, 2011)

Covergirl Lip Perfection in Spellbound
  	Sleek blush in Flamingo & Scandalous


----------



## Richelle83 (Sep 15, 2011)

Covergirl Lip Perfection in Embrace, but booo to the stain left on my lips.


----------

